# Eurokracy 2014 - small video edit



## JDela (Apr 13, 2012)

Eurokracy 2014 

Here's a small video edit I created. This was taken with my GoPro at this year’s Eurokracy 2014 car show. What a weekend that was. Had an unreal time out there! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP-hCXOnsjk

Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Sweet stuff man, I embedded it here


----------



## JDela (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## nathan1davis1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Too bad this video is unavailable. I haven't been into Eurokracy in 2014 and I'd like to see how this car show looked back then.


----------

